# Need help with failed Lamb chops.



## rbnice1 (Aug 2, 2018)

So had lamb chops a few years back and loved them......  Decided to give them a go on my own.  Grabbed 6 or so from the local butcher.  They were already frozen so just sprinkled some garlic powder, salt and pepper on them then in a bag with a pad of butter and in the sous vide at 132F.  They stayed in there for 2-3 hours then I grilled them on the wood grill on high for a short time  3-4 minutes.  Similar to how I do my steaks now.  Cutting into the lamb it looked med to med-rare, but it was very very tough...... 

I am not sure if the meat was just bad, or my methods were not good.  I would love some tips from you all.  What do you think?

Maybe I need a better source?  Or maybe my prep needs to change...  It was a last minute decision to try these.


----------



## dr k (Aug 6, 2018)

It seems like the meat wasn't as tender as it should have been.  I'd try it again the exact same way but from a different butcher.


----------



## rbnice1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Actually meant to update this thread yesterday but got busy.  Grabber some more from sams.  They looked much better then the others and after I was done cooking they were much more tender.  Wife still didnt like them because they were a bit gamey but I thought they were good.

So I do not think I will be going back to that butcher again.   I have had bad luck with them lately.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Ok so third try is the charm!!!!!!

got a double pack of lab chops.  uncut so a rack???







soaked in buttermilk for 2 days. I didn't get pics cause I suck.  SousVide for 3 hours at 132F then Took a couple as is and pan fried with olive oil and the rest I did a egg wash then coated with a a mix of Parmesan/bread crumbs.  Was amazing!  Even the wife who hated the last 2 attempts because they were too gamey loved it.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 1, 2019)

I'd make lamb as often as I make chicken if it wasn't so cost prohibitive. Yum


----------

